# Anyone use a .45-70 for hogs?



## idsman75 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've spent a bit of time perusing this forum and have found discussion on what cartriges are best and what is the best shot placement.  I'm considering my next gun purchase which will probably happen after Christmas.  I've dumped too much in AR-15 carbine goodies this month so it will have to wait.

I've had my green eye on the Marlin Guide Gun 1895GS in 
.45-70.  Does anyone have an opinion on this cartrige for the purpose of hunting the feral beasties?  I know that bullet selection and shot placement trump just about everything but I'm interested in opinions on the cartrige.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 25, 2008)

My dad has the same gun that you are talking about.I'll tell ya one thing about it for sure, have fun sighting it in...Try and find a lead sled when you do it,trust me it would be worth buying one if you have to.I sighted the gun in for my dad,so I'm telling you from experience.
He has shot 2 bucks a hog with it this year,and all three dropped in there tracks.He actually bought this gun because he's gettin a little up there in age and just cant track animals the way he used to,and with this gun I don't think he will ever have to track another one.
He has been using hand loads with it,but I'm sure it makes no difference.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 25, 2008)

i use a marlin 45-70 specifically for hog hunting. i have always tried to take head shots on hogs with any rifle but the 45-70 gives me more confidence if i have to take a shoulder shot. i ussually dont have to track them even with a shoulder shot.


----------



## contender* (Nov 25, 2008)

I've hunt with a 12" contender pistol in 45-70 and If I ever see a hog it's gonna be in the freezer.


----------



## pnome (Nov 25, 2008)

I hunt with a .45-70 guide gun.  A limbsaver recoil pad helps a lot with the recoil.  Haven't killed anything with it yet, only had it about a month or so now.  But I can't wait to drop a hog with it!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an 1895 Cowboy in .45/70 that I use for deer. AWESOME rifle, AWESOME round. I use 300 grain JHP, handloads, load em hot. Draw your own conclusions regarding using it for hogs.

Most deer drop right where you shoot em. Those shot through the lungs or the guts that manage to run off, look like a ketchup bottle gone nuts in the woods and drop shortly thereafter....
Its definitely an anchor gun.  Shot a running buck in the hind quarters with it, and where a 30/30 or .308 would have the buck running on 3 legs, 45/70 put him down for the follow up shot.

Shot a nice 8 pointer below my tree, was up 30 feet, bullet hit a 10 inch in diameter pine tree, went through it and fragmented like a shotgun all over the deer, DRT!

Recoil isnt that bad. And you can really crank rounds out with the lever action. They were in their day the first assault rifles.

Now the Cowboy is longer, but points really good. Haven't had much experience with the guide gun, but do have a brother that swears by the Marlin 45/70 in the regular 1895 configuration. It has a shorter barrel than the Cowboy, but is a little longer than the guide gun. Check one out before you buy the guide gun. Any one of them should tear hogs up.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 25, 2008)

I have shot hogs and deer with mine, and like the others said, they don't run far if they run at all.


----------



## hogrunner (Nov 25, 2008)

The factory ammo is not very hot because this is an old caliber and the old guns cannot handle the increased pressure of a hot load.  It is still a good knock down gun, but I didn't take any chances and bought the 450 marlin in stainless and had the barrel cut down like a guide gun and installed Williams fire sights.  The 450 is marlins answer to the weak factory ammo of the 45-70. Its awesome.  Only shot an armadillo and he turned into pure soup.  My use is for hogs and bear, but I just got it a year ago.


----------



## idsman75 (Nov 25, 2008)

I appreciate all the comments.  I've fired my friend's Guide Gun and it had the latest greatest Limbsaver pad on it.  That seemed to cut the felt recoil nearly in half!  I swear by the Limbsaver recoil pad.  

Buffalo Bore makes a hotter load which I'll try out.  I hear ya on the factory loads.  Don't want any of them trapdoors blowing up!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 25, 2008)

Seaweaver uses a 45-70 on hogs. Heck, with that gun you can shoot just about anything.


----------



## drhayes (Nov 25, 2008)

contender* said:


> I've hunt with a 12" contender pistol in 45-70 and If I ever see a hog it's gonna be in the freezer.



Broken wrist waiting to happen! naw hope it never happens that thing has to hurt!


----------



## idsman75 (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have some spare cash laying around, check out www.reedercustomguns for some SWEET custom T/C barrels.  Apparently his muzzle brakes take a LOT off the felt recoil.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 26, 2008)

contender* said:


> I've hunt with a 12" contender pistol in 45-70


 

the 45-70 is a great round for close up not great out past 150 yards though


----------



## jp328 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have shot a friends 26'' encore before and after the muzzle brake. Much better with, but LOUD. I think the brake reduced it 60%.


----------

